# Mias pups @ 4 weeks old



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry its been late, but heres photos as promised. They have just been wormed to and now weigh 2 1/2 lbs, they where only 3 ozs when born so they are getting really fat now. They are having 4 meals a day and they are play fighting,barking,howling and running about.Little terrors they are, but georgous.
View attachment 6238


View attachment 6239


View attachment 6240


View attachment 6241


View attachment 6242


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

beautifull pups i always want another when i see tiny pups like yours


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Adorable...........


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry its been late, but heres photos as promised. They have just been wormed to and now weigh 2 1/2 lbs, they where only 3 ozs when born so they are getting really fat now. They are having 4 meals a day and they are play fighting,barking,howling and running about.Little terrors they are, but georgous.

wow they look FAB why can't we have babbies that small pmsl.
well done to you and mum..


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

nevenoah said:


> beautifull pups i always want another when i see tiny pups like yours


I know what you mean if i won the lottery i would keep them all and live in spain with them all.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> Sorry its been late, but heres photos as promised. They have just been wormed to and now weigh 2 1/2 lbs, they where only 3 ozs when born so they are getting really fat now. They are having 4 meals a day and they are play fighting,barking,howling and running about.Little terrors they are, but georgous.
> 
> wow they look FAB why can't we have babbies that small pmsl.
> well done to you and mum..


Thanx Janice as for the why carnt we have babies that small well if we did i wouldnt of stopped at one. My daughter put me through that much pain never wanted another lol


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

they are lovely
is one of them little prince carnt wait to see him


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> they are lovely
> is one of them little prince carnt wait to see him


Oh yes Princey boy is on the second pic down, hes only little but got a big personality lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Oh yes Princey boy is on the second pic down, hes only little but got a big personality lol


yes hes a handsome little guy give him a kiss and a cuddle from me?
what food are they on because you changed it so how have they done?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> yes hes a handsome little guy give him a kiss and a cuddle from me?
> what food are they on because you changed it so how have they done?


Yes i changed their food to Hills 'Hature best'. Its got no cheap cereal fillers in, no dairy, no artificial perservatives and no colouring or flavors. Just wholesome. They love it. It stinks though lol. They start on water and whelpie today too.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I will post some pics of Loulous when they wake up. They are all fast asleep after a big feed.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful,,,,i cant believe my chloe was that small once,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,well done a gorgeous litter,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I want the pup on the second pic!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

all georgeous


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow what beautifull pups well done to mum


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

bee112 said:


> aww I want the pup on the second pic!


Thats my Prince hes a stunner aint he.


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

How cute are they!!!! When i see pics like that makes me think i may not be stopping at 2 he he hexxx


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

thedog said:


> How cute are they!!!! When i see pics like that makes me think i may not be stopping at 2 he he hexxx


PMSL............


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Reallllly damn cute  so scrummy aint they lol.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh Rose they are really beautiful.....they all look so lovely and healthy and so so cute


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Ohh these are just beautiful, like bundles of fluffy fun, i love em


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

They are all little devils howling and barking. But love them all.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are all little stunner's, they have grown so much, just gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhh im all broody for another puppy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ahhhhhhhh im all broody for another puppy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


You want a black one dont you Lorraine?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ahhhhhhhh im all broody for another puppy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I know of some


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What breed are they Beth?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> What breed are they Beth?


shes been fancying border collies all week lol, browns and blue merles lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> shes been fancying border collies all week lol, browns and blue merles lol


not allowed another big dog,,got 3 collies,,,,,,,,,,,im only allowed a little one,,,,,,,,,,,,,

found some black shih tzus the other day Michelle,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> not allowed another big dog,,got 3 collies,,,,,,,,,,,im only allowed a little one,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> found some black shih tzus the other day Michelle,,,,,,,,,,,,,


so when is the new arrival lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> so when is the new arrival lol


i wish,,im skint,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the dogs all needed boosters,,and baloo had a bad ear,,,,,,so i have spent all my pennies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> not allowed another big dog,,got 3 collies,,,,,,,,,,,im only allowed a little one,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> found some black shih tzus the other day Michelle,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Did you, whereabouts? Lorraine


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

pm you Michelle,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

